# String gauge for semi-hollow jazz in standard tuning?



## Hybrid138 (Feb 22, 2011)

Right now I'm using 10s but I've heard that thicker strings help with tone but I need to be in standard tuning. What gauge would you recommend for my semi-hollow? Any certain brands I should check out?


----------



## AcousticMinja (Feb 22, 2011)

I hear a lot of jazz players prefer ridiculously thick gauges. (like 13-56)
But if I were you, I'd try going one up and seeing what you prefer. Like try 11's next time. 
If you're really looking to play some more gnarly stuff, try flatwound guitar strings. D'addario makes some.


----------



## Trespass (Feb 22, 2011)

Try DR Roundcore 12s. That's what I currently have on my jazzbox. Roundcore strings (as opposed to the common hex core) sound better IMHO and definitely have less tension than the hex core equivalent. 

13s are the next step up from 12s, but that's if your dead set on not using any vibrato in your sound.


----------

